# How much cardio on a bulk??



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Been dieting recently and doing cardio nearly every day.

Starting a bulk from monday (test/tren) and am looking for nice solid lean gains.

How much cardio would be recommended?

2-3 times a week?

Will be either 30mins after weights or 45 mins fasted cardio and days off. (steady state incline treadmill)

Possibly will do HIIT now and again in place of steady state


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't do any, could do with starting though as my fitness is shyte at the moment


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I did none and ended up getting out of breath walking up hill, started doing it now though. Never not doing cardio again.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't do any iether, unless you count walking up the stairs and falling into the Mrs's hole. Gets me out of breath so I guess that counts.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

I dropped cardio for a bulk before and was a panting mess after 16 weeks lol

Always keep 15 mins hiit after each session and try get 2 30 min steady state mornings in throughout the week too!

If you've been dieting your obv pretty lean but it's the cv fitness that will thank you for keeping it in.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

not got a clue would like to know myself. thinking of doing some on none lifting days to reduce the belly.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've not done none myself for best part of 12 months and started up again few backs when I decided to diet before my course.

Will just do a few days here and there to keep bf in check and also to keep some level of fitness


----------

